# The first bowhunter mag. ever (1971)



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

When I left home for the service (USAF) in 1978 I had several yrs of back issues of Archery World and Bowhunter magazines. Wish I still had them... I boxed 'em up and put 'em in my parents basement, which flooded and ruined them.

Also had some great old comics that were flood ruined! #1 Spider Man and X-Men among them!


----------

